# Drywall Business is it good or bad



## Aaron111 (Nov 24, 2007)

In Hawaii as a pro drywall specialist ive seen a decline in opportunity meaning drywall slowness. my question is how about in your area is it the same allover the USA?/ I mean I have jobs but the next line up might be slower than anticipated................lol :whistling


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

It's definitely slower some areas...

*USG looking for ways to cut back after loss
*


> The company has been hit hard by the housing recession -- housing starts plunged 23 percent in the quarter from a year ago -- and now is feeling the pinch from the global credit crisis and financial meltdown.


I can't find it now....but yesterday I had read where USG is reducing projection by like a billion sheets as well as closing a few factories.

However it's not all bad:

USG shares climb 25% on Buffett's boost in stake


> Cash-strapped USG Corp. said investor Warren Buffett and a Canadian insurance concern have teamed up to provide USG with a $400 million cash infusion, through the purchase of potentially lucrative contingent convertible notes.
> 
> The news sent USG shares up nearly 25 percent to trade at $7.07 on the New York Stock Exchange.


​


----------



## Aaron111 (Nov 24, 2007)

*It's definitely slower some areas*



Celtic said:


> It's definitely slower some areas...
> 
> *USG looking for ways to cut back after loss
> *
> ...


exactly what areas?:furious: please be frank here on theis forum huuuuuuuuu... im more than curious ...because of the crunch time in the USA and Obama.... also gas prices are back to sanity wow what a relief..........:clap:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Aaron111 said:


> exactly what areas?:furious:


Dude...it's the internet [ invented by Al Gore]...everything is at your fingertips.

Lemme hold your hand for a moment: Corporate News


----------



## matt grisham (Aug 17, 2008)

Rocking is my busines .A:clap:nd business is good


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm not frank, but the part of Iowa I am in is busy, the cities are not. Depends on your location. Is that exact enough for ya??:blink:


----------



## Aaron111 (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks all thats great news I will catch the wave here soon Aloha lol


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm not Frank either and have not worked all year. :whistling


----------



## Quality1st (Jul 24, 2008)

*HEY Aaron111*

I worked on Kaui for 2 years after Iniki. Subbed from Mike Aki and boy was it a pleasure and an honor. Wondering if you have an update on Mike as far as hoe he,s doing. Nicest fellow i ever met. Aloha


----------



## Aaron111 (Nov 24, 2007)

*kauai drywaller and Handymen all Good*



Quality1st said:


> I worked on Kaui for 2 years after Iniki. Subbed from Mike Aki and boy was it a pleasure and an honor. Wondering if you have an update on Mike as far as hoe he,s doing. Nicest fellow i ever met. Aloha


 fine hes got about 14 kids man :whistlingso he got his hands tide. the union whent down here on Kauai the largest corp of international Sheraton Hotels stopped all jobs world wide. :furious:Thats what make it harder for Kauai workers man. Im looking at the next crew that decides to take over the new Ritz carlton
here......any way Mike Aki is fine..... 

Quality1st where are you located at in the USA??? how business in your neck of the woods?/  lol


----------



## JTKoury (Jan 24, 2007)

North Mexico (Formerly known as Central NJ), slooooooooow. Builders aren't even making spec houses. Homeowners are going with immigrant workers for crazy low prices. I'm talking $15 per board. Automotive on the other hand, is doing grrrrrrrrrreat!


----------



## Aaron111 (Nov 24, 2007)

*talking $15 per board*



JTKoury said:


> North Mexico (Formerly known as Central NJ), slooooooooow. Builders aren't even making spec houses. Homeowners are going with immigrant workers for crazy low prices. I'm talking $15 per board. Automotive on the other hand, is doing grrrrrrrrrreat!


JTKoury

I see thats really dead man....more like 25 a board would be nice........ I have a call from our union today about possible work her on Kauai:clap:

so thats nice.....when automotive goes good drywall dont you say??/ :w00t:


----------



## Rockhound (Jul 12, 2007)

In the northeastern Maryland area here. They say the market isn't as hard hit here as in other places but I have slowed to a dead stop.


----------



## Aaron111 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Construction in northeastern Maryland area Drywall etc....*



Rockhound said:


> In the northeastern Maryland area here. They say the market isn't as hard hit here as in other places but I have slowed to a dead stop.


Rockhound groovy name man thats alusive ha ha ....:thumbup: question? are small business owners and commercial businesses your area of expertise? 

thats like wize here in Kauai....im sure the weather might have some to do with it on the eastern coast,,,,
construction labor on Kauai is really slow currently do the the recent shut down of ITT Sheraton corps...i mean smack dap in the middle of drywall projects:no: there is hope though of this error....:clap:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2008)

Had a partner named Frank. Dude could slay some board. Work at a crawl in Kansa City


----------



## 5 Star (Sep 18, 2007)

Busy but not worth it? does that make sense? Thanks to oil activity the housing market here has been strong, would be better but alot of people cant get financed. Not worth it....work to be had but since everybody and thier brother is here to do drywall prices are in the tank, why bother. Living this far north (North Dakota) I never thought I would be competing with illegals from south of the border. How am I expected to run a legit business with licensing, insurance and make a living while I have to compete with $6 a board prices? Or the cash only wink wink price?

5*


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Tim0282 said:


> I'm not frank, but the part of Iowa I am in is busy, the cities are not. Depends on your location. Is that exact enough for ya??:blink:


Where exactly in Iowa, GPS coordinates would be nice, any where near Clinton? And why does that town, Clinton, smell so bad?






.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

I am in southeast Iowa. Have never been to Clinton. Don't know why it smells so bad. The name?? I am south of Des Moines about 60 miles. don't drive through it going to Chicago or anywhere else, I guess.


----------



## James Boyd (Jun 12, 2006)

I've been trying to focus on specialty jobs like soundproofing. Not a lot of volume, but margins are great. Word of mouth is how I get the jobs, but I'm looking to make up a 1 page piece of literature or something. Maybe try an ad in the paper


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

mickeyco said:


> And why does that town, Clinton, smell so bad?


Google says there's a rendering plant there, and a plant that processes corn for corn sweeteners, starch and ethanol. I imagine that mix would be pretty ripe.


----------



## Zendik (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm taking this slow down as an opportunity to go back to school.
I'm in my second quarter of my Associates Degree in Computer Drafting and Design then it's another two years for my BS in Construction Management. I'm also from Hawaii and did my apprenticeship in 745. When I'm done with school I'll be coming home working in the office for Hawaiian Dredging.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Business in LA is rockin' :laughing:
Just kidding, couldn't resist.
It's slowed down out here as well according to my main sheetrock sub. 
Says he's getting larger, fewer jobs. Don't know what to attribute that to.


----------



## neptune (Dec 4, 2008)

definitely a slow-down here in the kootenays, havnt had a call in a few weeks and my biz is advertised everywhere, luckily we're a small crew so when we land a house to board/tape/prime/paint it will last us a couple weeks...but after this house, who knows what will happen...


----------



## Aaron111 (Nov 24, 2007)

Tim0282 said:


> I am in. Have never been to Clinton. Don't know why it smells so bad. The name?? I am south of Des Moines about 60 miles. don't drive through it going to Chicago or anywhere else, I guess.


is their any work in southeast Iowa


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

We are busy. A 1000 sheet job going, three houses nearly ready, two churches this fall and a large police station. Have to keep on my best behavior so they don't keep me... We are very fortunate. We have worked every week at least forty hours. Nine of us. So... Thankful, to say the least!


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

so tell us more about the po-po drywall job..what's the filler in the cavity?

I once saw a few former felons do a drywall job in a police station. Before they put the drywall and mud it, they made a deposit #2 into the cavity..... Offcourse i was there doing the electrical using non-felon labor compared to the drywall crew (martinez construction company)


----------

